# Target Visu Passwortschutz



## Itus (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo SPS'ler

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie ich in der Beckhoff Target Visu eine Schaltfläche o.ä. passwortgeschützt aktivieren kann? 
Drückt der User auf die Schaltfläche, wird ein Passwort abgefragt und nur so wird die Eingabe akzeptiert. 

Mit den Arbeitsgruppen bin ich nicht so schlau geworden.

Danke und Gruss
Itus


----------



## Fx64 (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

in die erste globale VarList z.B. setzen:

VAR_GLOBAL
    CurrentPasswords : ARRAY[0..7] OF STRING(20) := '0', '1', '2';
END_VAR

Dann über "Programm ausführen" den Level wechseln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Itus (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo Fx64

Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch.....
Die Passwörter hab ich gemäss deinem Tip gesetzt. 

Hab dann kompiliert, bin online gegangen und hab die SW gestartet.....hast du das gemeint mit "Programm ausführen"???

Ich begreif einfach nicht wo und wie ich in den Arbeitsgruppenlevel anwählen muss wenn die SW läuft. 

Sorry.

Danke für deine "Entwicklungshilfe".

Gruss Itus


----------



## Fx64 (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Du kannst es bei einem Element bei der Eingabe machen -> Programm ausführen -> INTERN ChangeUserlevel - z.B. auf einem Button. Dann kommt der Dialog.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Itus (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo Fx64

Danke für den Tip. Nun funktioniert es - teilweise.
So verhält sich die Visu auf meinem Entwicklerrechner. 
Passwort Abfrage kommt:
- Bei falschem Passwort -> Fehlermeldung
- Bei richtigem Passowort -> alles i.O.
- Abbruch der Passworteingabe -> der User kommt trotzdem in das Menü !!!
Auf dem CX1020 sehe ich nur ganz kurz die Abfrage aufblinken und dann springt die Visu ohne Abfrage in die betreffende Visualisierung.

Ich habe die PW Abfrage auf eine Schaltfläche gemacht. Diese Schaltfläche wiederum hat den Befehl Zoomen nach Vis..... drin bei dem ich auf eine Visuseite springe. Könnte ich deswegen ein Problem haben?

Danke und Gruss 
Itus


----------



## Fx64 (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

trenne doch mal beide Dinge voneinander. Eine spezielle neue Seite zur Passwortlevelwahl und zuvor einen Button zur der neuen Visuseite.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Itus (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Wieder ein guter Tip - und wieder voll ins Schwarze.
Getrennt voneinander funktionierts.

Jetzt müsste ich das noch schlau verbinden ohne einen extra Button auf der Visu zu haben, bei dem das PW freigeschaltet wird.

Wie ich dich nun so kenne  hast du auch dazu eine tolle Idee.

Danke und Gruss
Itus


----------



## Fx64 (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

so ganz ohne Button? Irgendwie mußt Du ja auf andere Seiten verzweigen. Ich kenne es meist so, das man von einer Art Hauptseite auf verschiedene Ebenen ( z.B. Bedienung, Dateneingabe, Servicesettings, etc.) kommt. Kannst Du natürlich über interne Variablen steuern Stichwort "CurrentVisu" und "CurrentUserLevel" - sieht Beckhoff Infosystem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Itus (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Danke.
Das mit den Button's mach ich wie von dir beschrieben (Hauptseite, Einstellungen, Produkte etc.)mit Zoom nach Visu..... hüpf ich von der einen zur anderen Seite.
Nun möchte ich eben, dass man beim Drücken des "Service" Buttons nach einem PW gefragt wird, damit Einstellungen auf dieser Seite nicht von jedem gemacht werden können. CurrentVisu etc. kenn ich. 

Irgendwie muss dies doch gleich in der Visu gehen. Sonst macht die PW Abfrage bei einer Schaltfläche keinen Sinn....

Mein CX1020 ist schon ein paar Monate alt.....könnte es sein, dass dies bei Neuen geht? Ich kann bei meinem z.B. die Schaltflächen Farben nicht ändern - bekomme demnächst einen neuen Release, dort ist dies behoben. Da konnte mir Beckhoff helfen.

Gruss Itus


----------



## Itus (28 Mai 2009)

.........hab es mit ein paar Kniff's geschafft.
Läuft alles rund.


Grossen Dank an Fx64


Gruss Itus


----------



## TIPTIG (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo Itus,

ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich stehe vor dem gleichem Problem.
Mit welchen Kniffen hast du es damals geschafft?

Danke


----------



## RG17 (20 August 2014)

Hallo Itus

Ich habe zur Zeit das selbe Problem wie du.
Kannst du mir sagen wie du es gelöst hast?

Besten Dank 
Gruss 
RG17


----------



## Fx64 (21 August 2014)

Hallo, 

Arbeitsgruppenpassworte bei der Target Visu nutzen, Passwörter werden in einen Array abgelegt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MaNo87 (17 Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe hier antwortet noch jemand, trotz der langen Zeit die vergangen ist ;-)

Ich habe bei TC2 PLC-Visu eine Schaltfläche mit einem Passwort versehen um eine weitere Visu-Seite zu sperren.
Dies funktioniert auch alles soweit, allerdings haben ich auch die Thematik, dass beim Abbruch des Passwortfeldes ich trotzdem auf die gesperrte Seite springe.

Wie lässt sich dies beheben?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Grüße


----------



## Chräshe (19 Juli 2020)

MaNo87 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei TC2 PLC-Visu eine SchaltflÃ¤che mit einem Passwort versehen um eine weitere Visu-Seite zu sperren.
> Dies funktioniert auch alles soweit, allerdings haben ich auch die Thematik, dass beim Abbruch des Passwortfeldes ich trotzdem auf die gesperrte Seite springe.



 Du hast die Funktionen für Passwortabfrage und Bildwechsel auf einer Taste?
  Das funktioniert vermutlich nicht.

  Was spricht für eine eigene Taste, für die User-Anmeldung?


----------



## MaNo87 (20 Juli 2020)

Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort Chräshe,

prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen. Lässt sich das Passwort zeitlich zurücksetzen falls der Einrichter vergisst sich abzumelden?

Grüße


----------

